# Alum creek park musky



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

So i hear from someone that alum creek park above the lowhead dam is productive for ski'. Can anyone confirm this? Im goin out today to try to get my first toothy beast. Any tips?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

a quick search on here will give you your answer


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

not true, theres no ski's being produced.


----------



## Swayze The Ghost (Sep 15, 2011)

No muskies down their....years ago maybe now, no.


----------



## esaloom (Jul 20, 2011)

Caught a 49" in alum the summer of 2011. Not as much happening there now.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Why if someone told you it was good do you need confirmation??? Why don't you go do a little fishing for yourself. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Well if he is limited on fishing time, then I could see how he would want some additional support to help maximize his chances and time. But if you have a good amount of time to fish, then I would have to agree with partlyable and just go out and fish, the only way you can learn what fish are in an area is to get your line wet!


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

This is a forum where people share information about something they love doing. Then someone asks a simple question hoping for some confirmation about something he heard. He gets a reply that states "if someone already told you the answer why bothers us...go find out for yourself"(paraphrasing here). What's up with that? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

That place is the worst kept secret in central Ohio. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Agreed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bass Boss - I have never really targeted Musky other than fishing in canada. However, I will say that I have caught several in Alum over the last few years crappie fishing. No big boys but they still were fun trying to get in on my crappie rod. If you were going to target them I would probably focus around the dam first and then go from there. Good Luck!


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Anywhere there is saugeye or bass in alum creek there's a good chance muskies move thru there also. And the spillway had been flowing with a fury for over a week so there's probably a few in diff areas in the creek all the way into otterbein college.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Not trying to start a fight when i posted this, I just asked since i went and all I saw was turtles, but I asked because i saw a few musky lure wrappers lying around that i picked up as baits to possibly try, honestly all I wanted was confirmation, since i'm almost old enough to drive, but I didn't want to make my parents drive me 45 minutes to get skunked.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone on here just landed a 37" below the dam on a rat-l-trap...may want to start there


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bassboss..there are musky in alum creek spillway...just walk all the way up ..close to it and cast crankbaits up close to the dam wall..there definitely in there, it might take you a few hours but youll probably hook one if you put ina little time. I think theres some guys on here who think theyre keeping that spillway a secret...BWAAAHHHAAHAHAHA!!! Let us know how ya do man! good luck


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

BassBoss said:


> I didn't want to make my parents drive me 45 minutes to get skunked.


Welcome to musky fishing....but if you can't stand a skunking, you might want to consider another hobby!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

cincinnati said:


> Welcome to musky fishing....but if you can't stand a skunking, you might want to consider another hobby!


Haha, they aren't nicknamed the fish of 10,000 casts for nothing


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Haha, they aren't nicknamed the fish of 10,000 casts for nothing


blast i knew it wasnt 1000...i was so close...


----------



## bronzeovergold (Jul 2, 2013)

Throw a rattle trap at Alum they quickly become the fish of a lot less casts. 

A nice 20+ smallie from Alum on the other hand..... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

big events said:


> blast i knew it wasnt 1000...i was so close...



And they're very unsympathetic about your cast/catch rate....

Pretty sure I'm well over 10,000 since my last fish, but then I missed a couple due to "operator error."


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

As of this morning there are at least 3, 1 really really nice one, in the hole at the base of the dam on the spillway side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

cincinnati said:


> And they're very unsympathetic about your cast/catch rate....
> 
> Pretty sure I'm well over 10,000 since my last fish, but then I missed a couple due to "operator error."


you must not spend much time on alum...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Polarized telescope? Haha


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm not saying there aren't any in there, because there are, but wasn't it last year that the ODNR and the local Muskie chapter shocked and transported close to 200 back up to the lake?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm not saying there aren't any in there, because there are, but wasn't it last year that the ODNR and the local Muskie chapter shocked and transported close to 200 back up to the lake?




Lazy8, I think you are correct about that...but I also think that musky are constantly getting washed through there and end up in the spillway each year


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

I got a 40incher the other day on my 3rd cast...


----------



## RedhdAngler78 (Jul 7, 2013)

For some of us, this isn't a competition. We are here because we have no one to teach us and wanna learn. It shouldn't be scary to wanna ask a question. There's so much I wanna know, but I don't ask because alot of people on here seen so guarded, like I wanna steal something from them. I got into fishing because I did it alot as a kid with my grandfather, and really loved it! Now he's gone and I started fishing again, I have no one to help me learn things. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieBoy (Jul 29, 2013)

cincinnati said:


> Welcome to musky fishing....but if you can't stand a skunking, you might want to consider another hobby!


somehow I dont get skunked too often. I call it luck. I landed a nice 42" the day we left wisconsin. The day we got back I landed a 38" from Alum.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Lots of GREAT info on AC muskies on this site.... Just take the time to read more than one thread on muskies. Like imalt posted, just use a search. You'll learn a lot and save a lot of time...

Good luck to you BassBoss. Be safe.


----------

